# Why are Eastern Europeans so based?



## Sicklick (Oct 8, 2020)

If you look at Ukraine, it is a country that is literally a corrupt shithole but yet even the most philosemitic deep state politicians have to bend down on both knees to the far-right, which at this point, has been integrated into the National Guard and roam the streets. In Russia, as of 2007 they had half the world's Neo-Nazi population alone. And yet their government is strictly anti-Nazi and in many ways, is far worse than the American or British governments. Same goes with Latvia, which literally has holidays commemorating the Waffen SS and you can count all the Antifa there on one hand. 

Why are Slavs so superior to cuckold Western Euros and medroaches?


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 8, 2020)

Eastern Europeans tend to be more conservative and are less educated and their nation's' economy are shitty and unequal.  This is due to the fact that their country were in the receiving end of Soviet hegemony and being more religious.  When the first wave of Muslim refugees came to there, the more powerful figures found a new scapegoat for the masses to blame.


----------



## Sicklick (Oct 8, 2020)

Pickelhaube said:


> Eastern Europeans tend to be more conservative and are less educated and their nation's' economy are shitty and unequal.  This is due to the fact that their country were in the receiving end of Soviet hegemony and being more religious.  When the first wave of Muslim refugees came to there, the more powerful figures found a new scapegoat for the masses to blame.


I doubt that poor education = more racism. I think that reeducation leads to less racism, sure. But this trope that only dumb people can be racist is stupid. Look at Japan for example. They are a high IQ society that still practices segregation to this day.


----------



## NotWeasel (Oct 8, 2020)

Communist education was hands down better than WEstern education in terms of sciences and maths.
Also, if you know history, you'd know Eastern Europe has  about 700 years of fighting against Islam. These guys know who their enemies are. They also know their friends.
Heard somewhere about this Romanian guy who didn't want his Government build a mosque in this city, so he started  burying dead pigs on the land, then got a bunch of priests to sanctify the place of the future mosque.
Bam! No mosque


----------



## Meat Pickle (Oct 8, 2020)

Sicklick said:


> Look at Japan for example. They are a high IQ society that still practices segregation to this day.


The Japanese are still very conservative people and xenophobia is deeply rooted there for centuries.  Also Japanese education tend to memoryhole any atrocity against non-Yamato people.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 8, 2020)

Spending over half the 20th Century under brutal communist oppression tends to drive a country's populace rightward once said communist regimes are no longer in power.

The majority of Russian communists who unironically want the Soviet Union back are mostly Boomers and early Generation X'ers who are old enough to be nostalgic for the era before the economic chaos of the 90's but are young enough to have dodged the tyranny of the Leninist and Stalinist eras.

The ones who aren't nostalgic Boomers and Gen X'ers tend to be edgy commie punk dykes like Pussy Riot and are more or less the Russian equivalent of unironic self-identified alt-right incels here in America in terms of how they're viewed by the rest of society. IIRC, we've got one of those types as a regular poster on this very forum.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Oct 8, 2020)

Pickelhaube said:


> The Japanese are still very conservative people and xenophobia is deeply rooted there for centuries.  Also Japanese education tend to memoryhole any atrocity against non-Yamato people.


And inversely will act like victims over the atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Even many white liberals have been manipulated into thinking that America was in the wrong for using nuclear weapons when in reality it was an entirely fair and proportionate response. The same goes for people who whine about Dresden.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 8, 2020)

As others have said having firsthand experience with Communism probably makes one more skeptical of the left I guess.



Beautiful Border said:


> And inversely will act like victims over the atomic bombings of Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Even many white liberals have been manipulated into thinking that America was in the wrong for using nuclear weapons when in reality it was an entirely fair and proportionate response. The same goes for people who whine about Dresden.



We weren't in the wrong to do it, but innocent people still suffered greatly because of it, it's just something to keep in mind.

It's just the terrible nature of war that you can't fight it no matter how justified your reason may be without getting your hands dirty ie civilians suffering.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Oct 8, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> We weren't in the wrong to do it, but innocent people still suffered greatly because of it, it's just something to keep in mind.


Of course, but the blame lies with the Japanese government for starting a war it couldn't win. Same goes for the Nazis for starting WWII, in a sense Germans have more reason than anyone else to hate Hitler.


----------



## ditto (Oct 8, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The majority of Russian communists who unironically want the Soviet Union back are mostly Boomers and early Generation X'ers who are old enough to be nostalgic for the era before the economic chaos of the 90's but are young enough to have dodged the tyranny of the Leninist and Stalinist eras.


From ancient Rome to the USSR, the "decline" period for a civilisation is pretty comfy for those living through it, since the net consumption of society is greater than its production.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Balr0g (Oct 8, 2020)

As pointed out earlier, Eastern europe countries have been through communism for nearly half a century. not to Mention some countries fought bloody wars after the collapse of theUSSR. When you are so soured on the left the Right is the onmly Thing left. Plus a lot of those countries have strong Catholic faiths keeping them more conservative.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Oct 8, 2020)

BILLY MAYS said:


> View attachment 1649067


Unless you only browse places like /pol/ or this forum all day then I have no idea how anyone would find this meme relatable. The whole point of the NPC meme is that the left is so utterly dominant culturally - Reddit, Twitter, etc. are almost unanimously left-leaning, and likewise pretty much every news channel and media outlet except Fox News is too (hence why they never shut the fuck up about them, it's the only real challenge to their media monopoly). It's far more risky from a social standpoint to be right-wing, at least on most parts of the Internet.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 8, 2020)

Beautiful Border said:


> Unless you only browse places like /pol/ or this forum all day then I have no idea how anyone would find this meme relatable. The whole point of the NPC meme is that the left is so utterly dominant culturally - Reddit, Twitter, etc. are almost unanimously left-leaning, and likewise pretty much every news channel and media outlet except Fox News is too (hence why they never shut the fuck up about them, it's the only real challenge to their media monopoly). It's far more risky from a social standpoint to be right-wing, at least on most parts of the Internet.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 8, 2020)

Its all the Russians and Islam. Germany beating them down and killing of their upperclass again and again had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Safir (Oct 8, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> Spending over half the 20th Century under brutal communist oppression tends to drive a country's populace rightward once said communist regimes are no longer in power.


Actually, no. The Soviets were "based" on social issues and people who lived under "brutal communist oppression" want that back.



Syaoran Li said:


> The majority of Russian communists who unironically want the Soviet Union back are mostly Boomers and early Generation X'ers who are old enough to be nostalgic for the era before the economic chaos of the 90's but are young enough to have dodged the tyranny of the Leninist and Stalinist eras.


The Brezhnev era produced the soyest libs, like Masha Gessen. The magazine Ogonyok was the 80s' twitter.

You also have to distinguish between "want the Soviet Union _magically_ back" and pretending to want or be trying to actually do it. The former group comprises every normie who cares about politics at all and is too poor to travel abroad or consider emigration. The latter group is 1) extremely tiny and 2) all grifters preying on the former.



Syaoran Li said:


> The ones who aren't nostalgic Boomers and Gen X'ers tend to be edgy commie punk dykes like Pussy Riot and are more or less the Russian equivalent of unironic self-identified alt-right incels here in America in terms of how they're viewed by the rest of society. IIRC, we've got one of those types as a regular poster on this very forum.


Pussy Riot aren't commies, they're degenerates. Degenerates assume the trappings of the enemies of the country they're in. Your degenerates call themselves commies. Ours were palling around with tsarist faggots. The self-identified commie degenerates we do have are US-influenced wokes trying to keep up with the latest trends, and they're extremely rare even among the wokes; most of them want to see Big Chungus fuck a tachyon or something.

Eastern Europe is "based" because it's been under Communism, which preserved it from degeneracy, and then got Western funding to break away from the Ruskies; so they're both have the potential to be sane on social issues and relatively prosperous to not devolve into street-shitting like Russia is doing, with the Woke West trying to bribe them away from Russia and them having a handy rebuttal to "imperialist" wokenization. Unfortunately, not all of them sustain that potential; Serbia has *re*appointed an AGP troon ("first female, first openly gay") as PM and plans to create a Ministry of the Woke.

Russia is of course the target of the West-initiated looting campaign (long since joined by China and the Middle East). Most people claim to espouse based values but are too poor to follow through: you can't run an independent "based" business (industry, agriculture) and prosper. (Anyone who's not tied to the land (and in less danger of raiding) leans westward and woke.)

Finally, "Boomers" and "Gen X'ers" aren't a thing in Russia. Our generations are sliced differently: the war and the war's children (now almost dead), the postwar (sharply separated into 90s losers and profiteers), the young adults of the collapse, the children of the collapse, and those who grew up with social media and only remember Putin. It makes a world of difference if you lost a livelihood in the collapse, or was too young to have savings but had to survive on your own, or was a child in a 90s school, or grew up with an internet connection and the stability propaganda of the early 00s.

I'm not a punk and never was one, I'm an 80s disco girl by way of Saturday morning retro anime turned dystopian npc.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 8, 2020)

Eastern Europeans are drawn to the far-right because far-right politics appeals to malcontent reactionaries who have nothing going for them, just as it does in the West. The only difference is that Eastern Europe has a lot more of these people due to the prevailing political and economic situation throughout the region.

It's easy to be taken in by ideologies which espouse the primal importance of national pride when you have little else to be proud of, and Eastern Europeans largely don't: their economies are stagnant and oligarchic, they're in demographic decline, they have a massive brain drain, their nations are heavily dependent upon the West, and their entire history is a perpetual succession of defeat, dictatorship, and insurrection.

Any claim that Eastern Europe is "superior" to the West is absolutely laughable, and easily rubbished by the simple observation that so many Eastern Europeans are desperate to migrate to Western Europe.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Oct 8, 2020)

Because most of their assholes moved to America, while the reverse is true for Western Europe.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 8, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Any claim that Eastern Europe is "superior" to the West is absolutely laughable, and easily rubbished by the simple observation that so many Eastern Europeans are desperate to migrate to Western Europe.



The scum leaving is why we keep it superior.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 8, 2020)

Safir said:


> Actually, no. The Soviets were "based" on social issues and people who lived under "brutal communist oppression" want that back.
> 
> 
> The Brezhnev era produced the soyest libs, like Masha Gessen. The magazine Ogonyok was the 80s' twitter.
> ...



1. Way to prove my point about tankies being every bit as autistic as every other commie out there

2. I'm only using Baby Boomer and Generation X'er as a rough equivalent to the years they were born in. I do know the actual dynamics are different over there. Again, this is more of a shorthand of the people who are most likely to have Soviet nostalgia than an actual descriptor of them.

3. The Soviet Union was a nightmare that needed to be destroyed but we fucked up in the 90's by letting the Russian people suffer and then looting them when Putin came to power. We should've gone with a Second Marshall Plan to rehabilitate the Russian economy and infrastructure and a Second Nuremburg Trials to try the communist leadership for crimes against humanity. Fuck communism and fuck neoliberalism too!

4. You're not a pretentious punk? Well, you could've fooled me with your posts. Plus, I was sorta under the impression you hate anime and disco music based on your posts. Me, I love old-school anime and disco music.

5. "Degeneracy"? Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't you a lesbian? Seems kind of hypocritical for you to go full traditionalist, especially considering the Leninist and Stalinist persecutions of homosexuals.

6. Of course, you do realize your precious Soviets helped peddle that "degenerate" shit in American academia back in the 50's, 60's and 70's, right? Look up "active measures" and Yuri Bezmenov The idea was that these brainwashing attempts would be self-sustaining after a certain point. 

It only really penetrated the academic institutions in the United States, so it didn't start producing results until the Millennials entered their adulthood since they went to college more than any other generation. The Woke Left is more or less the result of KGB psy ops that outlived the KGB itself.

Now if we're talking about Western Europe, they've always been full of lefty atheistic postmodern weirdos and I don't really care for Eurotrash.


----------



## Idiotron (Oct 8, 2020)

This will be a bit long but I feel like typing right now.

Eastern Europeans are very anti-communist because they lived through it.
It's not like the West where they only read about it and it might seem good on paper.
My grandfather, for example, was a World War II veteran but he dared to fight the Nazis in a Polish army called the AK which refused to work together with the Russians so, after the Nazis fucked off and the Soviets took over in 1945, he was imprisoned and tortured (beaten up, sprayed with a fire hose, waterboarded, all the good stuff) and he was one of many.
With shit like this happening routinely in Eastern Europe in the 20th century, not many will be fond of neo-communism/socialism.
They're also not very fond of the EU because it's lead by Germany and we don't feel like taking orders from Germany anymore.
We don't want mass immigration because we have centuries worth of foreign nations "migrating" into ours and fucking shit up.
We're not that against non-straight people (Poland even had a trans member of the parliament for 5 years and the mayor of one of the biggest and most prosperous cities is openly gay, I don't see that shit in Western countries, they just talk about how progressive they are) but we're against LGBT which is recognized by many as a foreign ideology that doesn't really bring any benefits.

Westerners don't get it and most of them don't learn history so they just treat us as socially backwards.

As for the Neo Nazis in Eastern Europe... yeah, that is a problem but those are literally the dumbest assholes.
I had the misfortune of growing up around them and none of them, literally none of them, had even a high school education, some of them only did the required amount of education (which in Poland is 6 grades, the parents are mandated to have their kids pass at least 6 grades so that everyone can at the very least read and write) and zero useful skills.
Most of the ones I grew up around are either in prison, dead or involved in criminal activities.

Also, the education in Eastern Europe is very solid, that's why people in places like the UK are mad that we're "stealing their jobs".


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 20, 2020)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> Eastern Europeans are drawn to the far-right because far-right politics appeals to malcontent reactionaries who have nothing going for them, just as it does in the West. The only difference is that Eastern Europe has a lot more of these people due to the prevailing political and economic situation throughout the region.
> 
> It's easy to be taken in by ideologies which espouse the primal importance of national pride when you have little else to be proud of, and Eastern Europeans largely don't: their economies are stagnant and oligarchic, they're in demographic decline, they have a massive brain drain, their nations are heavily dependent upon the West, and their entire history is a perpetual succession of defeat, dictatorship, and insurrection.
> 
> Any claim that Eastern Europe is "superior" to the West is absolutely laughable, and easily rubbished by the simple observation that so many Eastern Europeans are desperate to migrate to Western Europe.



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Countries_by_Real_GDP_Growth_Rate_in_2018.png

I'm not sure where the idea that eastern Europe is economically stagnant comes from. The eastern countries have much higher GDP growth rates because they're coming from a low starting point of having been ruled by communists for decades. It's actually the south of Europe (Greece, Italy) that's relatively stagnant. Hungary and Romania were growing at 4-5% annually before the virus hit.

The mass waves of westward migration in Europe were mostly in the 2000s, when the income gap was much bigger than it is now. Since then the rate has slowed.


----------



## Never Scored (Oct 20, 2020)

They're poor. Progressive bullshit is pushed by pampered people who have no real problems.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Oct 20, 2020)

Never Scored said:


> They're poor. Progressive bullshit is pushed by pampered people who have no real problems.


That's probably part of it, but interestingly the conservative governments in those countries have often grown more dominant as the countries' wealth increased over time. I'd put it more down to the legacy of communism after the cold war, which of course led to the poverty issue in the first place.


----------



## Ambidextype (Oct 22, 2020)

BILLY MAYS said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1649137


Being NPC isn't really a problem in itself though. Being a NPC that takes MSM's words like bible and riot in the streets wrecking local business for months is just because some hapless cop killed a convicted felon.


----------



## Burmese Rice Farmer (Oct 22, 2020)

Eastern Eurofags aren't based, you gorilla, they're just autistic in a different way than western eurofags, running off unstable economies and alcoholism instead of sucking each other off in a union


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Russia has the largest mosque in Europe and Bulgaria has the third largest synagogue, lmao how is that based?



Pointless Pedant said:


> I'm not sure where the idea that eastern Europe is economically stagnant comes from. The eastern countries have much higher GDP growth rates because they're coming from a low starting point of having been ruled by communists for decades. It's actually the south of Europe (Greece, Italy) that's relatively stagnant. Hungary and Romania were growing at 4-5% annually before the virus hit.


It's called the European Union. Giving money to oligarchs so that they can dictate the policies of their client states.



Idiotron said:


> Also, the education in Eastern Europe is very solid, that's why people in places like the UK are mad that we're "stealing their jobs".


Lmao


----------

